# Did Charles Spurgeon accept annihilationism later in his ministry?



## Jon 316 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok I've probably just spent too long looking at some frustrating webites! However this one threw me. This guy claims Spurgeon ceased to believe in the eternal torment of the wicked. He doesnt back up his claim with any sources. Does any one know anything of this? 



> the great thinker Charles
> Spurgeon first believed in eternal conscious torment
> of the wicked, but later came to accept annihilationism
> as a biblically acceptable view.



http://www.worldcastpublishing.com/PDF_chapter/hell-gods-justice-gods-mercy-chapter.pdf


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never heard that before. I would be skeptical until I saw some sources.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> I've never heard that before. I would be skeptical until I saw some sources.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2009)

Never heard of such a thing and I've read a lot of biographies on Spurgeon and a lot of his work.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 17, 2009)

Never heard anything about that either, and while I have not read nearly as many books as Ivan you get my  anyway


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, it's on the internet, so it must be true.

On the other hand, I think I'll wait for a footnote to show up before I get on board with the writer.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 23, 2009)

I've read more than 400 of Spurgeon's sermons, and he has never yet so much as hinted that he ever believed in anything other than hell as the final destination of the wicked. He was a vigorous believer in eternal punishment for unbelievers - one of the reasons he was such a vigorous preacher of the gospel.

Frankly, this guy (whoever he is) doesn't know what he's talking about. I'm not surprised that he provided no sources for his claim.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 23, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> Ok I've probably just spent too long looking at some frustrating webites! However this one threw me. This guy claims Spurgeon ceased to believe in the eternal torment of the wicked. He doesnt back up his claim with any sources. Does any one know anything of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is "this guy"?
Does he base this opinion on his expertise?
Does he list sources and references?
Why are you spending so much time looking at frustrating websites? 

My motto:
If the quote has no source,
it must be false of course!


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> Well, it's on the internet, so it must be true.


 
That made my day!  Thanks!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 23, 2009)

Complete rubbish.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 23, 2009)

I just ran across this thread. The author of the article is way off base regarding Spurgeon.


----------



## the Internet (Apr 23, 2009)

Staphlobob said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's on the internet, so it must be true.
> ...



No its not, and I should know


----------



## David Heesen (Apr 23, 2009)

Look at the MTP page at The Metropolitan Tabernacle pulpit ... - Google Book Search "The only annihilation I know of"--the annihilation of sin. --Spurgeon


----------

